
Developers can't fix bad management - replyifuagree
https://iism.org/article/developers-can-t-fix-bad-management-57
======
PaulHoule
For me the boss who says "I am trying to protect you from bullshit in the
organization" is a bad smell.

It's not to say that a boss can't buffer a small amount of bullshit but
buffering a large number of bullshit means that the boss is telling different
stories to do different people and some day it comes do.

(e.g. in the hand of some managers, the "one-on-one" meeting is a weapon of
mass destruction -- sometimes if workers put their notes together they'll
discover just how badly they are being gaslighted)

